# Import duty calculator Canada



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Found this while surfing. Not sure how accurate it will be but might give people an idea of what to expect

TheFinalCost.com - Canadian total shipping fees calculator (brokerage, duty, customs)


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> Thie "duty" calculation is inaccurate. They just apply 6% to everything not made in the US. In actual fact, there are lots of things made in countries other than the US that are duty free. Microphones from China are just one example.
> 
> Still, it'll get you in the ball park most of the time.



Figured it was a bit to simple. But if it even gets within the ballpark, it might be able to help with decision making on a purchase. This country of origin thing is always a stickler


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> In actual fact, there are lots of things made in countries other than the US that are duty free. Microphones from China are just one example.



Actually, SO MUCH stuff from Asia is getting duty free treatment as well as no Customs interference whatsoever. I see hundreds and hundreds of packets with cell phone chargers and miscellaneous things like costume jewellery and trinkets all the way through to car parts and so on - no tax applied. It is all marked 'toy' or 'gift'.

I think the Canadian gov't has given them a pass probably in some handshake deal that 'they buy our oil and we let their crap in tax free/duty free' so that they keep their manufacturing going strong. One specific example...the window visors for your car. My car would cost $209 to have them put on at the dealer but I can buy them from Korea (where my car was made) for $50 and install them myself.

I'm all for buy Canadian and all, and I would buy here IF they were made in Canada but I am not paying 4 times the price for the same thing made in the same place just to fund the middle man's cigars!


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Probably works the same way Revenue calculates your taxes. How much did you make?? Send it all in.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

